# Westwater fire ban?



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There was definitely a fire ban, but I thought I read somewhere that it was being lifted but that might have been Dinosaur National Monument not Westwater. Your best bet is to call the river office and ask them.

I believe, despite the ban, they were still asking for people to bring them to the river and once they saw it they said "great....you can leave it in your truck because of the fire ban". That is anecdotal though.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Thought I read recently that they lifted the ban on 8/31, but could have made it up. During the ban, I carried an aluminum cookie sheet as an "emergency fire pan" instead of dragging the heavy, real fire pan. I'm launching on 9/7 and bringing the real pan, firewood, and the cookie sheet in case the ban is still in place. The lady likes a camp fire, and the lady gets what she wants.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

bob the ranger there is not going to let you go down with out a Reg, fire pan 3 inch high sides fire ban or not you have to have it, another ranger might be different, he go,s by the rules,,,period,,we did Ruby HorseTheif and then thru Westwater and when we checked in we had found a ducky with 4 double bladed paddles that was lost it was a B.O.E.C boat " HEY "THANKS then made us leave our motor be cause we did,t have a fire extinquiser, HEY " can we borrow one, I,M " NOT IOANING "YOU "ANYTHING,,, so bring your proper stuff the throwable and make sure its in good shape they loaned us one last month cuz one of ours had tape on it this trip we made sure we had a fresh one.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

wookie said:


> bob the ranger there is not going to let you go down with out a Reg, fire pan 3 inch high sides fire ban or not you have to have it, another ranger might be different, he go,s by the rules,,,period,,we did Ruby HorseTheif and then thru Westwater and when we checked in we had found a ducky with 4 double bladed paddles that was lost it was a B.O.E.C boat " HEY "THANKS then made us leave our motor be cause we did,t have a fire extinquiser, HEY " can we borrow one, I,M " NOT IOANING "YOU "ANYTHING,,, so bring your proper stuff the throwable and make sure its in good shape they loaned us one last month cuz one of ours had tape on it this trip we made sure we had a fresh one.


What do wookies have against periods?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Did Ruby through Westwater over the weekend and the fire ban is still in place through the river corridor. I called BLM GJ last Thursday when I read in the Sentinel that fire bans were lifted or eased in Mesa county and they confirmed that was true everywhere but on the river. All campsites had signs on the posts making it very clear (no welding either!).


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Gremlin, 
How are the bugs on ruby?

thanks


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Mosquitoes were active at dusk and dawn at Beaver Tail but 40% Deet did the trick. Didn’t see any after that.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks for the update, we launch friday.


----------



## rodeo134 (May 18, 2007)

WW fire ban lifted 9/5/18


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

wookie said:


> made us leave our motor be cause we did,t have a fire extinquiser,



Never been required to have a fire extinguisher on Westwater. According to Utah Motor Boat Regulations - Equipment Requirements for boats up to 26' "(C) Not required for Outboard of Open Construction; However they are recommended for all motorboats." 



I better bring a copy of the state regulations with me to give to the ranger in October just in case they don't know the law. I've had the ranger check the serial number of my boat to my Colorado boat registration but never have I had any ranger ask me about a fire extinguisher.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

BackCountry said:


> Never been required to have a fire extinguisher on Westwater. According to Utah Motor Boat Regulations - Equipment Requirements for boats up to 26' "(C) Not required for Outboard of Open Construction; However they are recommended for all motorboats."
> 
> 
> 
> I better bring a copy of the state regulations with me to give to the ranger in October just in case they don't know the law. I've had the ranger check the serial number of my boat to my Colorado boat registration but never have I had any ranger ask me about a fire extinguisher.


I'd bring those regs.... and a fire extinguisher too.
An outboard motorboat is NOT considered “of open construction” if any one of the following conditions exist:

Closed compartment under thwarts (motor well) and seats where portable fuel tanks may be stored.
Double bottoms not sealed to the hull or which are not completely filled with flotation material, closed living spaces, storage compartments in which combustible or flammable materials are stored or permanently installed fuel tanks.


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

*Outboard Motor*

Ive never brought a fire extinguisher but i always bring the Utah State rules with me and have had to use that a few times. 



My fuel can straps to the motor mount and resides on top of the tube so there is no chance it can be "inside" or under gear. I've had to go the rounds a couple times with the rangers.


I would not hesitate to call the local BLM office to complain if there rangers were not up on the regulations. It is a Utah State law and not one BLM has jurisdiction to modify. Just like the throwable cushion for a 16 ft boat.


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

so what Bob the Ranger was pointing out article 18 I believe said all motorized boats must have one. If you look up the regs they sent you article 18 is not there so my friend didn,t bring one I carry one and the other rangers have said thats a good Idea but its a open boat so you don,t have to have it.


----------



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

rodeo134 said:


> WW fire ban lifted 9/5/18


Is this still the case? Friday launch if anyone else is going out we have three trucks shuttling in the am...


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

dakpowderday said:


> Is this still the case? Friday launch if anyone else is going out we have three trucks shuttling in the am...


Fireban was still lifted on Oct 5. I believe all bans are gone. We are launching this Saturday, and planning on having a fire.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

yup, ban's lifted. we overnighted there last SAT and had a fire.


----------

